# Tonight at PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, some could items coming in today.

White Orchid Shrimp (close to the starry nights) $9.88
Blue Eye Fork Tail Rainbows 1" 2.99
Yellow Labs 2 for $6
White Labs 3" $9.88
Dwarf Gourami $2.88

I may also be getting Cardinal Tetras but I don't know the price of them yet.

Brent.


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Forktail Rainbows! Good stuff, I'll pick up 6-8 on Friday. They'll look good with the Featherfins and Dwarf Neon Rainbows..
I was just there when you left for lunch today.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Brent! Any updates on the Crowntail Bettas?


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got some of the forktails today from SQ1 PJ's.

Little forktails swimming with threadfins and dwarf neon rainbows

A little bit hard to see them but they're the smallest fish in the talk. The size of a cherry shrimp.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Shrimp*

Hi there Brent - do you have any Sulawesi Shrimp - someone on here told me you may have some in stock.?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Shrimp101...best bet is to call him at his store for an answer


----------

